# carb for a trx 300



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hey honda guys , im lookin for a carb for a trx 300 to put on my old bayou 300 to solve some carb problems im havin . so anyone with an old 300 parts bike let me know what ya got


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Are you sure a Honda carb will work on that thing Tim?

Are the intake tubes the same size as well as the airbox connection?

I've got one, but I dont think you want it


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea every thing is the same . it is a direct bolt in . they are selling new ones for the bayou 300 on ebay for 125$ and they say there for a trx 300 . i found a link to another forum that discussed the problems with the klf carb and the fix was puttin on a honda 300 carb. i have a bid on one on ebay right now for 45$


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Good info!

I was gonna give you my spare, but I had to rob a few of the parts off it tonight while I was re-jetting my 300! 

Sorry mayne!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea ,i need a whole one , there are acouple ones on ebay im lookin at and i bid on one will know at 8 am if i won it


----------

